# Bellhop and Mansion Butler Costumes



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

So, I'm going to be starting work on a TOT bellhop costume and a Haunted Mansion Butler costume.... Does anyone have any suggestions on fabric, embroidery, etc? Also, what type of fabric should I use? I'm absolutely stumped on how to do these looks.... any ideas?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just spent several minutes looking for patterns for either costume and am coming up blank. I am as surprised as you are

For fabric, a cotton blend or wool blend would be good choices. Gold braid and a double row of gold buttons are often a feature of a bellhop's costume, as in this example - it's all in red, but black pants with a red jacket are also appropriate:










For the pants, the easiest approach would be to get a pair of black suit pants and sew a line of gold braid along the outer leg seams. For the jacket, a military-style pattern would work, such as this one:

http://www.bonniespatternshop.com/p...-belgian-military-chefs-jacket-sewing-pattern

The butler costume could be made from a tuxedo pattern. You could also browse thrift shops for used tuxedos that could be modified to your taste.


----------



## TheDarkRideBoy (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Roxy Blue! I appreciate it!


----------

